# Ive been gone but now IM BACK!



## paparazziboy (Jul 20, 2011)

HEY EVERYONE!!!
  	i know its been a few months since i have been on it been crazy for me im living the dream now!!!

  	check out what i have been up to on my fan page i have been dong lots of work i have even worked with girl from AMERICAS NEXT TOP MODEL!! and i will be working with Raquel Reed this coming week im super excited!

  	i wanted to say in back and full on information if you all need it! 

  	check out my facebook fan page and LIKE IT PLEASE IT TAKES 2 SECONDS!!

www.facebook.com/EloyGuerraMua


----------



## afulton (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome back!  What an experience!  Congratulations!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 20, 2011)

welcome back! i liked your facebook page a while ago and i must say that you are fabulous!! your skills are amazing and it is so wonderful to see how far you have come!


----------



## peachsuns (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome back! I'm so happy for you! You're MEGA talented! Congrats!!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome back & congrats!!!


----------



## User38 (Jul 20, 2011)

and congrats on all the great work!


----------



## bis (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome back, we missed you   Great work, great to have you here.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Jul 21, 2011)

congrats!! ive just liked your page! ur photos look awesome btw!


----------



## paparazziboy (Jul 25, 2011)

im happy to be back


----------



## Shypo (Jul 27, 2011)




----------

